# Anyone tried oobing?



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Just a quick go i done for one of the guys on scoobynet a while back.










i have a tutorial somewhere. will try to find the link for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Like the look of that, never heard of 'oobing' before though.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yeh that look s really good!!


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

cheers.

oobing - out of border imaging. i'll find the link to the tutorial. really easy to follow and you can take it a lot further than above.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

here you go

http://www.logicscape.com/oob_tutorials/


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

my quick attempt using a mates car, photoshop and not reading the tutorial










only thing that dont look right is the shadow from the front splitter


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

pretty cool effect isn't it! nice image btw. 

i've always wondered what to do about the shaddows on the part of the object that is coming out of the image. could you clone it out?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

mneame said:


> pretty cool effect isn't it! nice image btw.
> 
> i've always wondered what to do about the shaddows on the part of the object that is coming out of the image. could you clone it out?


was think i'll try it with a feathered effect and see what that looks like, i'm thinking it'll look better than the image above, will have a go later and post up the results


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool tutorial mate - will try asap!!


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok then, here's my first OOB effort.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Think i need to get myself photoshop,which version is the best and what plugins do i need to oob???,cheers.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Top guides :thumb: , just had a quick go, looks cool but need to take time and not rush, got anymore guides ?


----------



## williamsdirect (Oct 20, 2006)

Will this work in ps elements 4, I can't seem to find the mask tool..! is it not there or am I looking in the wrong place..?

I'm on the mac version of elements 4


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

heres my attempt, havent used photshop for ages..got me inspired again!! some of the oobs on flickR are amazing


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

This is ace fun 

Daz


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

to answer a few questions:

i think you can do this with any version of photoshop. obviously, the newer the better as it'll have more functions. but, it's not cheap. unless you know where to buy it from. nudge, nudge, wink, wink - auction site 

I'm afraid that i'm not familiar with the elements version of PS but i'm sure it's there somewhere. I'll try to locate where it is for you.

Sorry no more guides from me. I found these while browsing another site and thought i'd share them. I think the guy that put these together has some more tutorials on his site though. 

Jwindley - cracking first oob

Ultimate - i can't see your pic. can you repost it?

DRNH - love the one of the golf.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

heres my attempt (take two at posting it!!)


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

drnh - love the one of the audi rs that you've added.

ultimate - nice st. wouldn't mind one of those. what are they like? i've got an impreza and an astra at the moment. would the st do as a family car?


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, yer the 5 door would do as a family car (the 3dr seats are a pain to fold/slide) Has a massive boot as long as you dont have the space saver wheel option.
It is awesome car but it is more thirsty than ford quote. Expect 27mpg taking it easy, if you give it some you can see as low as 22mpg, motorway is about 33mpg.
Depends what you want from a car i suppose!! I know of people that have come from a scooby to an ST and been pleased with it. Hasn't got the unique scooby boxer engine note obviously, but the 5 cylinder unit does have nice warble and induction roar.
Feel free to PM if you have any other Q's.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! That looks like great fun. I'm going to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Thanks, yer the 5 door would do as a family car (the 3dr seats are a pain to fold/slide) Has a massive boot as long as you dont have the space saver wheel option.
> It is awesome car but it is more thirsty than ford quote. Expect 27mpg taking it easy, if you give it some you can see as low as 22mpg, motorway is about 33mpg.
> Depends what you want from a car i suppose!! I know of people that have come from a scooby to an ST and been pleased with it. Hasn't got the unique scooby boxer engine note obviously, but the 5 cylinder unit does have nice warble and induction roar.
> Feel free to PM if you have any other Q's.


cheers for that. am very tempted. i may have to book a test drive. the mpg seems a lot better than my impreza. most of the time i see about 18mpg around town. that's thr trouble with the ra though, short ratio gearing  i noise of the impreza over the st doesn't bother me as i've ditched the standard headers in favour of some haywood and scott equal length items. sounds like a rally car now  the only thing that does bother me is the colours. i'd love the orange but at £650 as an option i think i'd go for white or red.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Help with these*

Could someone ooB these 3 pics for me as i havent got a clue about photoshop etc--


----------

